# Pull ups



## Seeker (Nov 4, 2017)

250 + lbs and still loving these. The swole feeling after is incredible. Powerlifter, bodybuilder, ghey cross fitter, doesn't matter. Everyone should be doing these.


----------



## IHI (Nov 4, 2017)

I agree...now that i can do them lol

never was much of a pull up/chin up guy, so a few months ago once shoulder back to its new post surgical normal I decided im gunna work on pull ups until i can get 10....yeah, seriously. Now, well tuesday in fact, i did 4 sets of 10 wide grip and 3 sets of 10 shoulder width grip....and the pump/burn is incredible- really enjoy them now that i can do it lol


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 4, 2017)

Yep, love them but fuuuk are they work....with my shoulder issues wide ones kill me but closer grip and I kick ass:32 (7):


----------



## stonetag (Nov 4, 2017)

I thought we were going to the adult diaper thing here, glad we are talking the exercise, because I feel the best pump on them like no other.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 4, 2017)

Staple of back work.  Used to do a lot of these, not so much anymore.  Seek, you're a beast buddy.


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2017)

I do 2 exercises for back; lower and lat pull downs. Every now and then , I switch out the LPD's for chins. Sweet movement!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice try Seek ...

thee ole do one pull up then loop edit 8 times trick 

:32 (18):


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Nice try Seek ...
> 
> thee ole do one pull up then loop edit 8 times trick
> 
> :32 (18):



Haha..not! But funny.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 5, 2017)

I haven't even tried to do a pullup in years. I remember in my lower 200lb days doing them and they were an awesome mass builder for my lats. Nice work big fella.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 5, 2017)

seek shits on every 20 something year old thinks he's badass kid in the gym. wide grip pull ups are hard as fukk especially when you're the size of a gorilla. good shit man. I don't do them, I do regular pull ups and can bang out about 20, which for my size I think is decent.


----------



## stanley (Nov 5, 2017)

every workout pull ups are my warm up.i do them everywhere and anywhere I can.love them


----------



## knightmare999 (Nov 8, 2017)

Been a fan of pull-ups since my days I'm the Corps.  Pull-downs are no replacement by any means.
Dips are great, but pull-ups are my favorite bodyweight exercise.
It turns my stomach seeing the guys do kipping, crappy, swinging pull-ups.
Looking good, seek!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 8, 2017)

That's a photoshopped assisted pull-up machine


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That's a photoshopped assisted pull-up machine



Lol you need to quit it my friend! Inspector gadget!


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 3, 2018)

very good exercise, I'm his super fan, no better than him for the width of the back, I do with different hits, with weight and with my own weight


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 3, 2018)

i recently started doing wide grip pull ups to warm up for my back routine and for sure i can feel every muscle in my back working so much better afterwards. def a staple in my routine now


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 6, 2018)

today I will do with a parallel grip and a 30kg added weight on the belt, this I feel best


----------

